# Repairing a hole on a side of a concrete slab



## eMaginex (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello,

I do jewel stone installations - sometimes I get jobs where I have to patch up cracks and small defects and what not.

I have a client who's concrete porch is missing a nice chunk right on the edge of the concrete slab. It's about 1/2 inch deep. 

How would I fill this in? I'm particularly unsure as to what kind of a cement mix I should use for best results. I don't think portland cement will be strong enough by itself as the missing chunk is located on an area of the concrete that enjoys moderate pedestrian traffic. 

What kind of cement is best to use? Also is there any special binder for the cement mix I will need?

Thanks for reading and any advice!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

eMaginex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do jewel stone installations - sometimes I get jobs where I have to patch up cracks and small defects and what not.
> 
> ...


You specialize in Concrete and you asking how to do a concrete patch? If you don't know being a concrete specialist, you should try asking this question on DIY site, I'm sure they will have a good answer for you.

Good luck


----------



## eMaginex (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow..thanks for the condescending reply. 

I do decorative overlay - not concrete. 

If you don't have any advice in regards to the original post, skip on.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Just use type s. If it's really that big pound pin in some mesh.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You will want to look for something from Umaco or Silpro or equlivilant. Concrete patch with milk of some sort.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Non Shrink Grout/ Hydraulic Cement make sure to use liberal coat of bonding agent as per directions of manufacture. Bonding agent first then Non Shrink Grout the grout is pretty much self leveling. FYI add water to grout sparingly. Tooth paste consistency usually works best or just a bit wetter. This product dries very,very quickly.


----------

